# Hello, Just starting



## bioGeek (Feb 28, 2007)

I am a biology teacher who is trying to life back into the classroom so I am here to learn.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome! This is a great place with great resources.


----------



## Ian (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello biogeek, and welcome to mantidforum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2007)

Nothin wrong with learning, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 8, 2007)

> I am a biology teacher who is trying to life back into the classroom so I am here to learn.


If you're looking for live mantids in the classroom, check out www.carolina.com (or specifically https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...=&amp;crumbs=n)

There are plenty of fantastic baubles to oogle at there!


----------

